# Best of the Best



## Sturner (Nov 9, 2011)

What is the best and most cost effective media server that is not a PC? One of the game systems, Apple TV, or something else?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Xbox and PS3 both offer good streaming support. Apple TV is also good but if you will be gaming then a system may be your best option. 

For apple tv you need iTunes running on a PC/Mac in order for you to have access to your data. Gaming systems only need a PC to be turned on.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

DBox is also an option


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Sturner said:


> What is the best and most cost effective media server that is not a PC? One of the game systems, Apple TV, or something else?


I guess a question is what do you want this device to do -

Here is some info on media players(compares different devices) that can be bought locally for most people from say BestBuy/Frys:

http://searchengineland.com/internet-to-tv-streaming-players-compared-60304
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/the_...s-roku-vs-wd-tv-live-plus-vs-sony-netbox.html
http://thedigitalmediazone.com/2011/06/08/media-streaming-device-comparison/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000618671
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_set-top_boxes

This gives you more info on devices available -
http://www.iboum.com/net-media-players.php


----------



## billz260 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep, it really depends on what content you want to stream. There is no one media box that covers all the content offered out there. There are several reasons for this and I don't see any one company getting through to all the providers anytime soon.

If all you want to access is Netflix, then you probably already have something that will stream that. We just got HBO2GO and a previous gen Roku XD because we needed a wireless streamer in the LR in our new place that didn't have a network connection. It's doing quite well, but it's hard to tell you it's the best out there. 

Think about what you want to watch, and maybe find out what boxes support the most of those channels or apps or whatever, and go from there. Also be sure to understand what outputs and inputs are available on the box you get, and the video quality it supports.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm looking at the boxee box for the master bedroom. That looks the best to me with Netflix, vudu, and network. Plus USB ports for local hd's.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I use a host of options such as PS3, Apple TV and even my Denon has Airplay which serves as a great way to stream music directly from my MAC via the iphone and iPad. I would find something that has an easy setup and a simple interface that you are somewhat familiar with.


----------

